# feláll rád a faszom



## orijan

What does it mean??


----------



## ronanpoirier

"Feláll a faszom" means "To get my dick up". I can't figure out what "rád" means there.


----------



## LeveL

it basically means that "you make me horny"


----------



## Zsanna

And it is vulgar. Not to be used casually.


----------



## lgblgblgb

rád or even terád  (te=you) literally means onto/to you, like:  ez RÁD is vonatkozik ~ this also applies TO YOU.  In this context it means that it's happening because of _you_, because _you_ excited me, and such. However it's quite vulgar and somewhat slangy too, at least I think so.


----------

